# Happy 13th Birthday HG Esquire+ ~ Pics w/video to come



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

HG Esquire+ is sired by WF Khemo Bey x *Muscat/*Nariadni mare who was found at a feed lot in CA many years ago. HG Esquire+ was in fact her first foal! HG Esquire+ is a winner on both the Arabian circuit and the Open circuit, Sire of the Year recipient as well. We wish him a very Happy Birthday and hope we have many more with him! We <3 you HG Esquire+!!








































































Denise Gainey


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thank You*



Celeste said:


> What a beautiful boy!!!


Thank you ~ we feel pretty dang lucky to be his caretakers!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He is, and has been, on my "best" list.. Happy Birthday Mr. Esquire!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday to him. He looks like a handsome boy .


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you again to everyone......we really LOVE him to pieces!!

Denise Gainey


----------

